# Firstlite in West Valley?



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I ordered a bunch of stuff from Firstlite, when I got the shipment information it’s showing it’s coming out of west valley. Anyone know about this?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup…their fulfillment center is here in SLC. Unfortunately you can’t go there to pick stuff up or check anything out.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Probably just a shipping warehouse. 

I get quite a few things shipped out of the Wasatch Front when there is no retail presence for them


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

They've had that fulfillment center in West Valley for a while now. Makes it nice for when you live nearby. Most shipments come much quicker than what they estimate. But they still hit you with a shipping charge as if you lived half way across the country.. If your paying shipping anyways.


----------

